# Most Active Tarantula???



## Belarius (Mar 7, 2005)

*A pet shop owner told me that the most active tarantula is the Acanthoscurria geniculata.  He said they have a voracious appetite and that they grow huge and really fast.  How true is this?  I am not an expert.  I mean, I have been doing a lot of research, but I am totally new at this.  I currently have an OBT and as I have already stated, she is pretty inactive during the day.  I'm cool with that as long as she is healthy.  I mean at least its better than having her do cartwheels around the tank, hissing, glaring her fangs at me, or dry-humping the glass.  That would make me poop my pants.  But I would like to buy another more interesting tarantula...one that at least moves around the tank and has a few cool habits to observe.  As experts in the topic, what would you recommend?[/**B]*


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 7, 2005)

do the searsh buttom, I did a post exactly like it myself ... im sure a lot of other pll did too

and yes the geniculata is very active, eat like a horse... A BIG HORSE

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 7, 2005)

I have an Female A.Geniculata and yes she pretty active. They are very fast growers, eat very well, an can be moddy. I guess you an all-in-one T   <ine is about 3 inches and she loikes to sit in her hide alot but I cathc her out every once in while. I would say get an A.Geniculata or a G.Rosea. The G.Rosea is an awsome T to watch. They are such goof balls. They like stick to the glass on minute and the next be hiding and then the next they are helf omn the glass. A lot of people say they are not very active, but mine and few people I know that have em' say they are active and visible. If your interested in breeding the G.Rosea isn't a good idea they are hadr to an egg sack from. overall I would say get a Female A.Geniculata!!! :worship:


----------



## David Burns (Mar 7, 2005)

Even in every species, each individual specimen has a different personality. Tarantulas aren't hamsters, they don't move around alot. Some are more active then others, I would say L.parahybana, A.geniculata, A.versicolor and X immanis are probably my most active. But just because you get one doesn't mean it will be active. Tarantulas are notorious for not reading the rules. Your best bet is to get several and then your chances of one entertaining you will go up. By the time you have 50 you'll be quite busy. Then there is breeding and raising your own feeder insects. It's all very addictive! Good luck.


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 7, 2005)

David Burns said:
			
		

> Even in every species, each individual specimen has a different personality. Tarantulas aren't hamsters, they don't move around alot. Some are more active then others, I would say L.parahybana, A.geniculata, A.versicolor and X immanis are probably my most active. But just because you get one doesn't mean it will be active. Tarantulas are notorious for not reading the rules. Your best bet is to get several and then your chances of one entertaining you will go up. By the time you have 50 you'll be quite busy. Then there is breeding and raising your own feeder insects. It's all very addictive! Good luck.


 I am gonna attempt a breeding of my A.Geniculata when she gets bigger


----------



## Belarius (Mar 8, 2005)

Okay then, I will get one o'dem A.geniculata T's.  I want a big fat spider that will kick back and watch tv with me...and eat everything I will throw at him!  I just placed an order from http://www.scottstarantulas.com/Products3.htm.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 8, 2005)

watch Tv with you ... buy a dog

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Windchaser (Mar 8, 2005)

As others have mentioned, every T will have its own personality. However, generally speaking, a content T is an inactive T. The only real exception is a mature male. Mature males will be quite active as they are on a mission to share their genes.

If you have a T that is constantly active (barring a mature male) then there is a good chance that there is something it does not like with it's enclosure.


----------



## shogun804 (Mar 8, 2005)

IMO its the Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (GBB) mine is always doing something wether its webbing or sitting right out in the open for all to see  fantastic T's.


----------



## Belarius (Mar 8, 2005)

Obviously I was just kidding about the spider watching tv with me Kirdec.  Besides, who says dogs like watching tv anyway?  =)


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 8, 2005)

Did you get the 1-1/4 inche or smaller?


----------



## Belarius (Mar 8, 2005)

Everyone else, thanks a bunch for all the information.  You guys are amazing, I know I'm gonna learn a lot here.  Everytime someone mentions a new tarantula, I go directly to http://www.bighairyspiders.com to find more information about it.  Thanks again, you guys kick butt!


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 8, 2005)

Your Welcome


----------



## Belarius (Mar 8, 2005)

I got the 1 1/4" Giant White Knee...  I want her to grow big, fast =)  I was also tempted to order the Psalmopoeus irminia.  But I think I am going too fast.  I need to learn more about T's first.  Besides, I heard that suntigers are superfast and really aggressive.  I think I'll wait a few months before I get another T.


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 8, 2005)

yeah they are kinda fast and agerssive +++ you will never see it , at least you see your T not moving, well i've heard that will a irminia you dotn see a thing  a little bit boring for a display tarantula my friend

and I had this reaction because some ppl really do watch tv with their T ... lollll  :wall:


----------



## Dr Pies (Mar 8, 2005)

My L.Parahybana is extremely active, and the most active T I have ever had. Its always doing something..!
I love 'em and recommend them very highly


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 8, 2005)

My A.geniculata has been in her hide more cause i feed her more. She has gotten lazy. I am gonna faste her for a little bit as to here more


----------



## Schlyne (Mar 8, 2005)

Usambara Sancho said:
			
		

> I got the 1 1/4" Giant White Knee...  I want her to grow big, fast =)  I was also tempted to order the Psalmopoeus irminia.  But I think I am going too fast.  I need to learn more about T's first.  Besides, I heard that suntigers are superfast and really aggressive.  I think I'll wait a few months before I get another T.


I'd get an avic species as your first arboreal T before you deal with a psalm.  The avic's are slower and not quite as nervous.


----------



## critterz (Mar 8, 2005)

Usambara Sancho said:
			
		

> Besides, I heard that suntigers are superfast and really aggressive.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a P. irmina sling, and I can confirm that you are unlikely to see it much. Mine constructed a web at the base of a branch that it COVERED in substrate, very occasionally opening and closing holes in it. From what I hear this is generally the case. As mine is only 1 1/4", I haven't seen alot of aggresion out of it, but then again I can't say I have really given it reason to be defensive. :}


----------



## BlkCat (Mar 9, 2005)

I gave my P. irminia plenty of chance to be aggressive when i moved her to a smaller enclosure. She never gave me a threat pose. I had to get her out of her tortilla of a web. She got impatient with me and took off out of the cage, but she was easily caught with a cut 2 liter bottle top. 
The good thing is that she has made her new web right next to the glass of her new enclosure. I can see her all the time now, but she isnt active. She will change positions every now and then, but thats about it.
My lil 1/2 A. geniculta is always doing something. She will move lil pieces of peat around and then put them back. its kinda funny. i think she is bored and has nothing else better to do.


----------



## BlkCat (Mar 9, 2005)

Schlyne said:
			
		

> I'd get an avic species as your first arboreal T before you deal with a psalm.  The avic's are slower and not quite as nervous.


In my own experience, my A. versicolor was faster than my P. irminia. Defineately more docile though.


----------



## danielr6543 (Mar 9, 2005)

BlkCat said:
			
		

> In my own experience, my A. versicolor was faster than my P. irminia. Defineately more docile though.


Id have to say Avicularia and Psalmopoeus are about the same with speed. But Psalmopoeus is much more on the defensive end, though mine is generally out in the open. All the adult avics i have had usually built an elaborate web hide and stayed in it for the most part.


----------

